# اللاهوت فى فكر البابا اثناسيوس الرسولى



## apostle.paul (6 يوليو 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]البابا أثناسيوس*​​ *[FONT=&quot]     يُعتبر البابا أثناسيوس الرَّسولي المركز الذي كانت تدور حوله الكنيسة  واللاهوت في العصر النيقاوي ، لذلك لُقِب بأبو الأرثوذُكسية ، ودُعِيَ  بالمِنبر الأعظم وحجر الزاوية في الكنيسة المُقدسة ، وأسقف الأساقِفة رأس  العالم رأس كنيسة الأسكندرية .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فهو الذي جعل للتعليم اللاهوتي الأرثوذُكسي قانون مُتكامِل ، جاهد واضطُهِد  ونُفِيَ لكي يُرسيه ، وكان اللاهوت يتدفق من قلب أثناسيوس فجاء قوياً أمام  الفلسفات والأفكار الذاتية ، ولا يندرِج المنهج اللاهوتي عنده تحت مفهوم  المعارِف والعلوم والثقافات ، بعد أن أصبح الكتاب المُقدس عنده خبرة حيَّة  مُعاصِرة للكنيسة في زمانه ، لذا تغيَّر مفهوم الخلاص في تقليد الأسكندرية  ذاتها ، بعد أن شابته المعرِفة والثقافة اليونانية على يد إكليمنضُس  وأوريجانوس السكندريين .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     تميَّز اُسلُوب أثناسيوس الرَّسولي بكونهِ تعليمياً أكثر منه جَدَلِياً  هجومياً ، لأنه راعِ يعلم رعيته ، وإن كان من البيِّن أنَّ البابا أثناسيوس  كان يستخدِم الاُسلُوب الهجومي الجَدَلي ضد الأريوسيين بهدف تعليم الشعب ،  لذلك نقرأ كِتابات لاهوتي عظيم يتكلَّم بأبسط اُسلُوب يتناسب مع شعبه .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]        اعتقد أنَّ الأسفار المُقدسة كفيلة بحد ذاتها أن تُعلِن الحق (1) ،  وأنها كافية جداً لنا ، وحوَّل كل فِكْر وثقافة لخدمِة أبحاثه اللاهوتية ،  بعد أن تسلَّم حياة وتراث الآباء والعُلماء السابقين له ورأى استشهاد  البابا بطرُس خاتِم الشُّهداء ، فأي تعليم لاهوتي هذا الذي تسلَّمه
[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]لينمو في وُجدانه الروحي والإيماني واللاهوتي ، على مستوى العِشرة بالخبر والإيمان والعيان والتلمذة والحق والاعتراف وشهادِة الدم .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وكما ارتبطت الكلِمة ( كيريجما ) باللاهوت الأثناسياني ، كذلك ارتبطت  الشهادة              ( مارتيريا ) أيضاً به ، لكي يشهد ويُدافِع أثناسيوس  عن ما رأى وما سمع ، وارتبطت الثيولوچيا عنده بالتلمذة  بعد أن تتلمذ للبابا ألكسندروس وعاين اعتراف وشهادِة البابا بطرس خاتِم  الشُّهداء ، ليشهد بضمير صالِح مُتوهِج ويعترِف في نيقية ضد الأرواح  المُضِلَّة والهرطقة الآريوسية .          [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     تشكَّل لاهوت أثناسيوس الرَّسولي على أساس التلمذة النُّسكية على يدي  العظيم الأنبا أنطونيوس أبو الرهبان في العالم كله فكان لاهوت أثناسيوس  مبنياً على الإنجيل والآباء والنُسك وشهادِة الدم والتلمذة ، إنها رسالِة  حب لا رسالِة تعليم ، وهكذا كان تأثير الرهبنة والنُّسك على شخصيِة البابا  أثناسيوس تأثيراً عميقاً ، فاتسمت حياته بالفضيلة والجهاد ، وارتبط اللاهوت  عنده بالذُّكصولوجيا أي التَّسبيح ، [FONT=&quot]حتى  صار الاتجاه النُّسكي البتولي وحياة التَّسبيح والعِفة خطاً رئيسياً في  كِتاباته ، لا كلاهوتي يشرح عقيدة بل كمؤمِن يشهد لِمُخلِصه ، ومن أشهر  كِتاباته اللاهوتية ” ضد الوثنيين “ و” تجسُّد الكلِمة “ .[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     كان أثناسيوس في نيقية ( 325م ) أعظم المُرافقين للأساقِفة ، وهو الذي  انتصر بصورة أساسية في ثِقته بالمسيح الذي كان يُدافِع عنه ، فكان يملُك  الحقيقة لا في عقله ولا في لِسانه فحسب بل في قلبه ، في شخص يسوع المسيح  الذي كان يتكلَّم فيه بروحه القدوس عند افتتاح فمه .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وضع مُصطلحات لاهوتية لقطع خط الرجعة على الهراطِقة ، وهو صاحِب اصطلاح Homoousion[FONT=&quot] ( [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أي  واحِد مع الآب في الجوهر ) ، فنادى به على مستوى الإيمان والأمانة ولا  يمكن أن نفصِل اسم أثناسيوس الخالِد أبداً عن عقيدِة الثَّالوث (  التريادولوچا ) التي كرَّس حياته لأجلها .                 [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    إنَّ أخر مفهوم أوريجاني في الثيولوچيا كان التريادولوچا  ( الثَّالوث ) ، وبالنسبة للقديس أثناسيوس كانت التريادولوچا هي الكلِمة  الأولى ، إذ كان تعليم الثَّالوث هو أساس وركيزة اللاهوت الذي دافع عنه  البابا أثناسيوس وعمَّقه ، انطلاقاً من مقولته الشهيرة :[/FONT]*
*
* *[FONT=&quot]الله نفسه قد دخل بشريتنا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]    وهذه الركيزة اللاهوتية جاءت نتيجة الظروف التاريخية لقيام الجدل اللاهوتي الذي أثاره الأريوسيون وأصحاب بِدعِة ” مقاومة الروح القدس “ أبوليناريوس ومقدونيوس .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وكانت المقولة الحاسِمة في تعليم القديس أثناسيوس اللاهوتي ، والتي صارت من  أقواله المأثورة في العقيدة المسيحية على مر الدُّهور ، هي تلك التي وردت  في مبحثه الأوَّل ضد الأريوسيين حيث أعلن قائِلاً :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]” يكمُل اللاهوت في الثَّالوث “    [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]                      وهذه هي فقط ” التقوى الحقيقية “ بل[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]                                            هذا هو ” الصَّلاح والحق “ (2) .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وكان يُعرِّف التقوى من خلال موقِف اليهودية العبرانية ، أمَّا اشارته إلى  الصَّلاح والحق فتتضمن موقِف الفلسفة الهيلِّينية أو اللاهوت الفلسفي Philosophical Theology[FONT=&quot] .[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    اعتبر القديس أثناسيوس أنَّ الثيولوچيا التريادولوچية هي نقطة البدء ، لذلك رأى أنها  ” قاعدة وأساس إيمان الكنيسة “ (3) .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    إنه ” الإيمان الذي أعطاه الرب نفسه[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]              والذي كرز به الرُّسُل[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]                لذلك حفظهُ الآباء[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]       الإيمان الذي عليه قد بُنِيَت الكنيسة “ .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وفي رسالته إلى الأسقف سِرابيون يُعلِن :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    ” الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه علَّم تلاميذه كمال الثَّالوث القدوس ، القائِم بلا انقسام في اللاهوت الواحِد “ (4) .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وفي لاهوته الثَّالوثي يُؤكِد على وِحدانيِة الثَّالوث ( ثالوث في واحِد وواحِد في             ثالوث ) .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]       ويُؤكِد على ثالوث أقانيم الآب والابن والروح القدس ووحدِة الكيان والعمل ( أنرچيا ) 
[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]للأقانيم  الثَّلاثة ، وكانت انطلاقته الأولى في استعلان الثَّالوث في الإيكونوميا  الخلاصية ، والتي تعني مفهوم لاهوت التدبير الخلاصي الذي أتمُّه الثَّالوث  القدوس وأيضاً تُشير إلى استعلان الله في المسيح .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وفي الإيكونوميا يشترِك الثَّالوث في تناغُم وانسجام ووحدة Unison[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT][/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]فالآب يُخلِّص[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]والابن يُخلِّص[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]والروح القدس يُخلِّص[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    بمعنى أنَّ الثَّالوث القدوس قد استُعلِن في عملٍ واحِد ، ووحدِة العمل هذه تُشير إلى وحدِة كيان الله .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فالله لا تحِدُّه مفاهيم ولا تحصُره ادراكات العقول البشرية ، لكنه يُعرف  بأعماله واعلانه ، فنحن نعرِف أنَّ الله كائِن لأننا نعرِف أنَّ الله يعمل ،  أباً وابناً وروح قدس ، لكننا نعرِف أيضاً أنَّ الآب والابن والروح القدس  ليسوا ثلاثة آلهة بل إله واحِد ، لأنَّ عمل الآب لا يختلِف عن عمل الابن  ولا عن عمل الروح القدس ، أخيراً لا الآب ولا الابن ولا الروح القدس  يختلِفون في الكيان أو الجوهر ، فليس الآب أعظم من الابن أو الروح القدس ،  ولا الابن أدنى من الآب ( فليس كل اُقنوم أدنى من الآخر أو أنَّ الأقانيم  هي مجرد حالات أو ظواهِر مختلِفة ) ( حسب قول المُبتدِع سابيليوس ) .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     قاوم البابا أثناسيوس الأفلاطونية بنظريتها في الثَّالوث المُتدرِج ( غير  المُتساوي ) (5)، فكل من يفصِل الابن عن الآب ، أو من يُدنِّي الروح القدس  لا يكون له الآب ولا الابن ، وهو بلا إله ، ويكون أشر من غير المُؤمِن ،  ولا يُحسب أنه مسيحي ، لأنَّ الإيمان بالثَّالوث المُسلَّم إلينا يُوحِّدنا  بالله (6) . [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]        ومن ثمَّ فلتأكيد وحدِة الأقانيم الثَّلاثة ولتأكيد ثالوثيِة الجوهر  الواحِد لا يليق أن يُعرف أو يُحدَّد اُقنوم باُقنوم آخر ، لكن الإنسان قد  يتساءل حينما يقرأ مقولِة القديس أثناسيوس والتي قد يُفهم منها أنَّ الابن  أدنى من الآب كقوله ” الآب هو الأصل أو المبدأ الأوَّل للابن بينما 
[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]الآب لا مبدأ له “ أو حينما يقول ” الروح القدس ينبثِق من الآب ويستقِر في الابن أو أنه روح الابن أو أرسله الابن “ .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ويُؤكِد البابا أثناسيوس أنَّ هذه المقولات غير انعكاسية أي لا يمكن  الرجوع فيها ، لأنَّ الاجابة على زعم البعض بأنَّ أقوال القديس تتضمن ولو  شُبهِة التدني أو التدرُّج أو المرؤوسية Subordinationism[FONT=&quot]، هي بالقطع النفي التام للأسباب التالية :[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    الآب هو مبدأ الابن ( Ẩρχή[FONT=&quot] ) بسبب الاستعلان ، لأنَّ الآب لا بِداية له ، فهو بحسب تعبير القديس أثناسيوس ” آنارخوس آرخي “ ( [/FONT]Ẩναρχοσάρχή[FONT=&quot] ) ” أي البدء الذي لا بدء له “ .[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    الابن غير مخلوق أي ” أجنيتوجنيس “ ( Ẩγενητογενήσ[FONT=&quot]  ) وهي صِفة يعود استخدامها إلى البابا ألكسندر بطريرك الأسكندرية ألـ 19 ،  الذي خَلَفَهُ البابا أثناسيوس الرَّسولي على الكرسي المرقُسي الأسكندري .    [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    ونرى نفس الفِكر مُتعمِقاً في الإبنڤماتولوچيا ( لاهوت الروح القدس ) ، فالروح القدس ليس أقل Inferior[FONT=&quot]  من الابن لأنه مُرسل من الابن ، أيضاً ليس الابن أقل من الآب لأنه أرسله  وفي الحقيقة الروح القدس يُعطى للابن من الآب ، وهو ينبثِق من الآب ليستقر  في الابن ، ولكنه ليس أقل من الآب أو الابن ، لأنه يُعلِن الابن ويُعلِن  الآب حقاً ، فالروح القدس يُكمِل لاهوت الثَّالوث [/FONT]He Completes the Theology of the Trinity[FONT=&quot] .[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وفي رسالِة القديس الأولى إلى سِرابيون الأسقف يقول :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    ”  إذاً يوجد ثالوث قدوس وكامِل ، نعترِف بأنه الله الذي هو الآب والابن  والروح القدس ، لا شئ فيه غريب أو خارِج عن طبيعته ، لا يتألَّف من واحِد  يخلِق وواحِد مخلوق بل كله خالِق ، جوهره بسيط وغير مُنقسِم وعمله واحِد “ (  Consistent and in nature indivisible and its activity is ONE[FONT=&quot] ) .[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]        فالآب يصنع كل شئ بالابن اللوغوس في الروح القدس ، هكذا تظِل وحدِة  الثَّالوث القدوس محفوظة ، والكنيسة تكرِز بإله واحِد : الذي هو فوق الجميع  وبالجميع وفي الجميع : هو فوق الجميع أباً فهو البداية وهو الأصل ،  وبالجميع باللوغوس الكلِمة ، وفي الجميع في 
[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]الآب لا مبدأ له “ أو حينما يقول ” الروح القدس ينبثِق من الآب ويستقِر في الابن أو أنه روح الابن أو أرسله الابن “ .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ويُؤكِد البابا أثناسيوس أنَّ هذه المقولات غير انعكاسية أي لا يمكن  الرجوع فيها ، لأنَّ الاجابة على زعم البعض بأنَّ أقوال القديس تتضمن ولو  شُبهِة التدني أو التدرُّج أو المرؤوسية Subordinationism[FONT=&quot]، هي بالقطع النفي التام للأسباب التالية :[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    الآب هو مبدأ الابن ( Ẩρχή[FONT=&quot] ) بسبب الاستعلان ، لأنَّ الآب لا بِداية له ، فهو بحسب تعبير القديس أثناسيوس ” آنارخوس آرخي “ ( [/FONT]Ẩναρχοσάρχή[FONT=&quot] ) ” أي البدء الذي لا بدء له “ .[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    الابن غير مخلوق أي ” أجنيتوجنيس “ ( Ẩγενητογενήσ[FONT=&quot]  ) وهي صِفة يعود استخدامها إلى البابا ألكسندر بطريرك الأسكندرية ألـ 19 ،  الذي خَلَفَهُ البابا أثناسيوس الرَّسولي على الكرسي المرقُسي الأسكندري .    [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    ونرى نفس الفِكر مُتعمِقاً في الإبنڤماتولوچيا ( لاهوت الروح القدس ) ، فالروح القدس ليس أقل Inferior[FONT=&quot]  من الابن لأنه مُرسل من الابن ، أيضاً ليس الابن أقل من الآب لأنه أرسله  وفي الحقيقة الروح القدس يُعطى للابن من الآب ، وهو ينبثِق من الآب ليستقر  في الابن ، ولكنه ليس أقل من الآب أو الابن ، لأنه يُعلِن الابن ويُعلِن  الآب حقاً ، فالروح القدس يُكمِل لاهوت الثَّالوث [/FONT]He Completes the Theology of the Trinity[FONT=&quot] .[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وفي رسالِة القديس الأولى إلى سِرابيون الأسقف يقول :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    ”  إذاً يوجد ثالوث قدوس وكامِل ، نعترِف بأنه الله الذي هو الآب والابن  والروح القدس ، لا شئ فيه غريب أو خارِج عن طبيعته ، لا يتألَّف من واحِد  يخلِق وواحِد مخلوق بل كله خالِق ، جوهره بسيط وغير مُنقسِم وعمله واحِد “ (  Consistent and in nature indivisible and its activity is ONE[FONT=&quot] ) .[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]        فالآب يصنع كل شئ بالابن اللوغوس في الروح القدس ، هكذا تظِل وحدِة  الثَّالوث القدوس محفوظة ، والكنيسة تكرِز بإله واحِد : الذي هو فوق الجميع  وبالجميع وفي الجميع : هو فوق الجميع أباً فهو البداية وهو الأصل ،  وبالجميع باللوغوس الكلِمة ، وفي الجميع في 
[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]بين سِر اللاهوت Theology[FONT=&quot] والتدبير [/FONT]Economy[FONT=&quot]  ، فالله كائِن بذاته موجود وغير مُتغيِر وغير خاضِع للزمن وغير قابِل  للموت أو الفساد ، أمَّا العالم فمخلوق مُستمَدْ من إرادِة الله مُتغيِر  ومُعرَّض للفساد ، وكلِمة الله هي عِلِّة الخلق ، وهناك صِفات ذاتية كيانية  في الله وهي الصِفات الجوهرية : الآب والابن والروح القدس ، إنه سِر  العِبادة الأعظم               ( ثلاثة في واحِد ) وهنا يُؤكِد البابا  أثناسيوس على علاقِة الثيولوچيا بالتريادولوچيا . [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ولاهوت الابن هو لاهوت الآب ، لذلك فهو غير مُنقسِم ، لأنه يوجد إله واحِد ،  والأُبوة والبُّنوة في الله ليست مُرتبطة بالمادة ولا بالتصورات الزمنية  ولكنها حقيقة دينامية إينارچية ، لها قُدرة وتواجُد معاً ، الابن غير  مُفترِق عن الآب ، ولم يكن زمان قط كان فيه الابن غير موجود ، ولكنه  دائِماً أبداً صورِة الآب وشُعاعه وله أزليِة الآب .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ويرى البابا أثناسيوس أنَّ من يُؤمِن بالآب يعرِف الابن في الآب ، وهو لا  يعرِف الروح القدس بدون الابن ، وذلك يُؤمِن أيضاً بالابن والروح القدس  لأنَّ لاهوت الثَّالوث واحِد وقد اُعلِنَ من واحِد ، أي من الآب ....  فالإيمان بالثَّالوث يُوحدنا بالله ، لأنَّ المعمودية تتم باسم الثَّالوث ،  ويوجد إيمان واحِد في الثَّالوث ، هكذا أيضاً الثَّالوث القدوس مُتساوي مع  ذاته ، ومُتحِد بنفسه في وِحدة غير مُتجزِئة ، والإيمان به إيمان واحِد .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وهذه الأقوال الدقيقة الشارِحة للاَّهوت الثَّالوثي تتكرر بمضمونها وإن لم  يكن حرفياً في كل أقوال الآباء الذينَ أقامهم الله آباء ورُعاة ومُعلِّمين  في الكنيسة المُقدسة بعد نياحِة القديس العظيم الأنبا أثناسيوس الرَّسولي  حامي الإيمان .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    واللاهوت الثَّالوثي يختلِف تماماً بل ويُضاد ذلك الفِكر اللاهوتي الوحداني الصِرف Monistic Theology[FONT=&quot] ( الفِكْر الأُحادي ) ، مثل بِدعِة السبليانية التي تعتبِر الآب والابن والروح القدس ثلاثة مظاهِر أو أشكال لإله واحِد [/FONT]Modelism[FONT=&quot] أو مِثْل ما يُسمَّى باللاهوت التَّعدُدي الجموعي [/FONT]Pluralistic Theology[FONT=&quot] مثل الفلسفة الهيلينية التي تخلِط بين الله وعناصِر العالم ، فينشأ عن هذا الخلط ” تأليه الكون “ ، وهو مذهب وحدِة الوجود ( أي أنَّ الله والطبيعة شئ واحِد ) .[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]        لكن لاهوتنا الثَّالوثي الذي نُؤمِن به يُقرِّر أنَّ كل اُقنوم من  أقانيم الثَّالوث إله كامِل ، والأقانيم الثَّلاثة إله واحِد وليسوا ثلاثة  آلِهة ( بل لاهوت واحِد أزلي في الثَّالوث ومجد واحِد 
[/FONT]*[/FONT]​


----------



## apostle.paul (6 يوليو 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]للثَّالوث ) (11) .[FONT=&quot]**[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    والأقانيم الثَّلاثة مُتميِزة Distinct[FONT=&quot] ومع هذا فإنَّ تمايُزها ليس عائِقاً لوحدانيِة             جوهرها .[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    ويليق بنا أن نعرِض هنا النص التالي بغرض توضيح مفهوم تمايُز الأقانيم الثَّلاثة في الثَّالوث القدوس ، في منظور القديس أثناسيوس اللاهوتي ، وهو نص وَرَدْ في ردُّه الأوَّل على الأريوسيين ، يدحض التثليث الأريوسي المرفوض الذي قام على اعتبارات عقلانية وقياسات منطِقية ( Syllogisms[FONT=&quot] ) :[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    ” إن قُلنا أنَّ اللوغوس كان منذ الأزل مع الآب ، لكنه ليس ابنه ، فإنَّ شُكوك الأريوسيين المزعومة قد تبدو مقبولة بحسب ظاهِرها ، لكن بينما نحن نقول أنه أزلي ، نعترِف أيضاً إنه ابن من الآب فكيف يكون المولود أخاً لمن ولده ؟ ..[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    ما هذا إلاَّ زعم يهودي المنشأ ... لأنَّ الآب والابن لم يُولدا من أصل سابِق الوجود حتى نعتبرهُما أخين ، لكن الآب وَلَدَ الابن ، والآب هو الآب ، والابن هو الابن ليس أخاً بل دُعِيَ ابن الآب الأزلي ، وحقاً قد دُعِيَ كذلك لأنَّ جوهر الآب لم يكن أبداً ناقِصاً ، ليس كما في حالِة ميلاد إنسان من إنسان قد وُلِدَ الابن الوحيد من الآب ، حتى يبدو لاحقاً للآب في الوجود بل هو مولود الآب بالطبيعة منذ الأزل “ (12) .[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وهكذا أكَّد القديس أثناسيوس على الثَّالوث الأزلي ( Eternal Trinity[FONT=&quot] ) في مواجهة ذلك الفِكْر الأريوسي الذي يخضع لمقاييس وأبعاد الزمن ، فيصير لاهوتاً ناقِصاً تحكمه معايير التدني والتَّبعية والمرؤوسية ( [/FONT]Subordinationist[FONT=&quot] ) (13) .[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    فأريوس يُعلِّم ويزعُم أنَّ الله في البدء كان واحِداً وحيداً ( موناد Monad[FONT=&quot] ) ، لكنه فيما بعد خلق الابن !! وفيما بعد أيضاً أوجد الروح القدس !! وهكذا تحدَّدت معالِم فِكْر أريوس الهرطوقي والمُبتدِع عن تلك الوحدانية الأنطولوچية الإغريقية .[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    لكن الله هو الواحِد الغير مخلوق البِدء الأزلي وأصل كل الأشياء الذي لا يتغيَّر ، الأبدي ، ولا صيرورة فيه Becoming[FONT=&quot] .[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]       يزعم أريوس أنه : حينما نقول أنَّ الابن مولود والروح القدس مُنبثِق ، فكإننا نقول أنَّ [/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]كيان الله ” يصير Becomes[FONT=&quot] “ ، والصيرورة دائِماً ما تكون في الزمان وتقبل التغيير ، وعلى هذه المُقدمات المنطِقية العقلانية رفض الأريوسيون تعليم الكنيسة المُستقيم عن الابن الأزلي ، وعن انبثاق الروح القدس الأزلي ، وقد أعاقهم مفهومهم الأفلاطوني الجامِد               ( الإستاتيكي ) عن الكيان الإلهي عن رؤيِة أيَّة ” حركِة حياة “ داخل الله ، بمعنى أي سِر شخصس ( [/FONT]Personal mystery[FONT=&quot] ) .[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وقد اعتاد القديس أثناسيوس أن يُشكِّل إيمان الكنيسة افتراضاته الفلسفية ويصيغ  تعليمه ،[FONT=&quot] فدحض هرطقِة المُبتدِع أريوس ، والتي تتعلَّق بأزليِة الابن ، والتي حصرها أريوس الهرطوقي في بُنوة لها معنى الصيرورة والمخلوقية (14) .[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    ويُحاجج القديس أثناسيوس ليُميِز بين :   [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الميلاد[/FONT]*
*Generation*
*[FONT=&quot]والخلق[/FONT]*
*Creation*​ *[FONT=&quot]مُستنِداً إلى التعليم الإنجيلي للكتاب المُقدس ، فحال كون الابن مولوداً لا تُساوي على الاطلاق كونهِ مخلوقاً ، فالمولود ميلاداً إلهياً مولود بالطبيعة ، بينما المخلوق خُلِق من عدم ، وميلاد الابن يخُص الطبيعة الإلهية ، ولهذا يختلِف عن أي ميلاد بشري ، فالطبيعة الإلهية أزلية ومن ثمَّ وَجَبْ أن يكون الميلاد الإلهي أزلياً ، أمَّا الميلاد البشري فلا يمكن أن يحدُث إلاَّ في الزمن ، لأنَّ الطبيعة البشرية قد خُلِقت وتوجد في الزمن ، أيضاً الطبيعة البشرية يحكُمها المكان لأنها توجد في المكان ولها مظهر جِسداني محدود ، لكن الكيان الإلهي غير جسداني وبسيط لا يحِدُّه زمان ولا مكان ، وهو غير مُدرك ومن ثمَّ فكيفية الميلاد الأزلي غير مُدركة ، وِدفاع الكنيسة عن الميلاد الأزلي للابن ليس دِفاعاً مبنياً على أُسُس عقلانية كما لو كانت الكنيسة تقدِر أن تُدرِك كيفية هذا الميلاد الإلهي أو تُثبِته ، لكنه دِفاع قد قام في الكنيسة لأنها قد تسلمته من الرب نفسه من خلال رُسُله القديسين ، وقد استُعلِن في الاختبار التاريخي لاستيعاب الكنيسة لحق الاستعلان الإلهي (15) .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وفي ( ضد الريوسيين 2 : 58 ) ، يقول القديس أثناسيوس :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]       ” يُحدِّد الكتاب المُقدس الفارِق بين ميلاد الابن وخلقِة الأشياء ويكشِف أنَّ وحيد            [/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]" الآب " هو ابن لم يبدأ من أي بِدء لكنه أزلي ، لكن الشئ المخلوق ، إذ هو عمل خارجي من أعمال الخارِج ، يبدأ في أن يكون له وجود من لا وجود ، ولهذا فإنَّ القديس يوحنا حينما سلَّمنا التعليم الإلهي اللاهوتي عن الابن – وهو مُدرِك للفارِق في العبارات والمُسميات – لم يقُل " في البدء صار " أو " خلق " ، لكنه قال " في البدء كان اللوغوس "،  حتى نفهم " الميلاد " بواسطة لفظِة " كان " لا بمفهوم وجود مسافة زمنية تفصِل الابن عن الآب لكن حتى نُؤمِن أنَّ الابن كائِن أزلياً وعلى الدوام “ .[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وفي ( ضد الأريوسية 2 : 57 ) ، يتحدَّث القديس بطريقة مُماثِلة :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    ” للأعمال بِداية عند خلقها أو عملها ، وبِدايتها تسبِق صيرورتها ، لكن اللوغوس ليس من الأشياء التي خُلِقت أو صارت بل هو ذاته خالِق كل الأشياء التي لها بِداية ، أيضاً تُقاس كينونِة المخلوقات بمعيار صيرورتها ، لأنَّ الله قد بدأ في خلقها باللوغوس من بدايِة ما حتى نعرِف أنها لم تكن موجودة قبل خلقِها ، لكن اللوغوس لا يستمِد كيانه من بِدء آخر غير الآب ، الذي هو بلا بِداية ومن ثمَّ كينونِة الابن بلا بِداية في الآب ، لأنه وحيده وليس مخلوقه “ .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وبالنسبة للبابا أثناسيوس كان نُكران أريوس الهرطوقي للاهوت الابن يتضمن أيضاً بالتبعية نُكران لاهوت الثَّالوث ، الذي لا يقِل أبداً عن الالحاد ونُكران الله[FONT=&quot] !! لأنَّ لاهوت الثَّالوث هو الحق (16) [/FONT]The Theology of the Trinity is the truth[FONT=&quot] .[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وفي رِسالته الأولى إلى سِرابيون الأسقف يقول : ” أنَّ الأريوسيين بنُكرانهم للابن يُنكِرون يُنكِرون الآب وأيضاً هؤلاء المُبتدِعون مُقاوِمو الروح القدس بحديثهم الشِّرِّير عن الروح القدس يتحدَّثون بالشَّر عن الابن ، وقد وزَّع الفريقان فيما بينهما الضَّلالة ضد  الحق ، ففريق منهم يُقاوِم الابن والآخر يُقاوِم الروح القدس وصار كلاهما يُجدِّف نفس التجديف ضد الثَّالوث “ .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]       ثم يستخدِم القديس أثناسيوس لغة قوية فيما بعد : ” ظهر الثَّالوث كامِل وغير منظور ، القدوس الأزلي الواحِد ذو الطبيعة التي لا تتغيَّر ، والإيمان بالثَّالوث الذي سُلِّمَ إلينا يُشرِكنا بالله ، وذاك الذي ينفصِل عن الثَّالوث مُعتمِداً باسم الآب والابن دون الروح القدس لا ينال شيئاً ، بل يبقى كما هو خامِلاً بلا مفاعيل هو والذي يُحاكيه ، ومن يفصِل الابن عن الآب أو الذي ينزِل بمستوى الروح القدس إلى الخليقة ، ليس له الابن ولا الآب بل هو مُلحِداً وأسوأ [/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]من غير المُؤمِن بل هو شئ آخر غير صِفة " مسيحي " ، هو بالحق كذلك لأنه كما أنَّ المعمودية المُعطاه في الآب والابن والروح القدس هي معمودية واحِدة ، وكما أنَّ الإيمان في الثَّالوث كما قال بولس الرسول هو إيمان واحِد ، هكذا أيضاً الثَّالوث القدوس حال كونه مُماثِلاً لذاته مُتحِداً بذاته ليس فيه شئ من الذي يخُص المخلوقات ، وهذه هي وحدِة الثَّالوث التي لا تنفصِم ، وهذا هو الإيمان الواحِد “ (17) .[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    ومن أساسيات تعليم القديس أثناسيوس عن الثَّالوث القدوس ، هو الاعتراف النيقاوي بوحدانِيِة الجوهر Ỏμοουσιοστώ[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Consubstantiality[FONT=&quot] ، والتي تأكدت أوَّلاً من جهة الابن مع الآب ( خاصة في ضد الأريوسية وكتاب المجامِع [/FONT]De Synodis[FONT=&quot] وكتاب الإيمان (( العقيدة )) [/FONT]De Decretis[FONT=&quot] والأعمال الأخرى ضد الأريوسيين ) ثم من جهة الروح القدس مع الابن ومن ثمَّ مع الآب .[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وكان جهاد القديس أثناسيوس الأساسي ضد الأريوسيين ومُقاوِمي الروح القدس Pnevmatomachians[FONT=&quot] في دِفاعه عن وحدانِيِة الجوهر [/FONT]homoousion[FONT=&quot] . فاللاهوت الذي يخلِط غير المخلوق بالمخلوق ليس لاهوتاً .. لذلك يرتكِز الدِفاع عن وحدانِيِة الجوهر ( هوموآوسيون ) على الاستعلان الكِتابي ، وخصوصاً على إيكونوميِة المسيح ( تدبيره الخلاصي ) . والمبدأ الذي يحكم استعلان الله في العهد القديم والتدبير المسيحي هو الفِعْل الثُّلاثي الغير مُنقَسِم للثَّالوث القدوس ، ويستعلن التدبير ( الإيكونوميا ) عمل الله الذي بدأ بالآب وتأسَّس بالابن وكَمُل في الروح القدس ، وهذا العمل الواحِد يتطلب ” الجوهر الواحِد “ [/FONT]Ousia[FONT=&quot] ( اُوسيا ) ووحدانِيِة الجوهر .[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]       والتأكيد على وحدِة العمل والجوهر هو تأكيد في غايِة الأهمية إذ يكشِف عن أنَّ اللاهوت لا ينفصِل عن الإيكونوميا ( التدبير الخلاصي ) ، وليس لاهوت الثَّالوث مُطلقاً جامِداً بلا دِيناميكية ، لكنه لاهوت اختباري في عمل الثَّالوث الخلاصي التدبيري نحونا ، وتدبير تجسُّد الله اللوغوس هو الركيزة الحقيقية لهذا اللاهوت التريادولوچي ( الثَّالوثي ) ، ومن خلال اتحادنا وشَرِكتنا مع المسيح ، نختبِر الثَّالوث ونعرِفه ، لذلك يُؤكِد القديس أثناسيوس على أنَّ الكنيسة هي المجال الذي فيه يُختبر لاهوت الثَّالوث ويُعرف ، فالكريستولوچيا ( طبيعِة المسيح ) والسوتيريولوچيا ( لاهوت الخلاص ) والتريادولوچيا ( [/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]لاهوت الثَّالوث ) لا تُفهم فهماً صحيحاً إلاَّ من خلال الإكلسيولوچيا ( حياة الكنيسة ) .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    لذلك نرى القديس أثناسيوس وقد رضع اللاهوت وأحس بكيان الله الواحِد من خلال العِبادة الليتورچية ، وأيضاً من خلال التلمذة Discipline[FONT=&quot] للبابا ألكسندروس وللبابا بطرس خاتِم الشُّهداء الذي اعترف بأنَّ الذي بطبيعته إله صار بطبيعة البشر ، والسيف مُسلطاً على رقبته .[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    لم يرَ البابا أثناسيوس أنَّ اللاهوت فلسفة عقلانية ومنطِق يخضع للنِقاش والجِدال والتحليل ، لكنه رأى أنَّ اللاهوت تقوى وعِشق الثَّالوث ، لذلك جاهد ضد الأريوسية مُجاهدة النور مع الظُلمة والحياة مع الموت ، حتى سقطت الأريوسية بلاهوتها العقلاني المُلفق ومنهجها الفلسفي ، بعد أن عاش أثناسيوس حياة استشهاد مُتواصِل ، عاش في الحق الذي لا يموت ظلَّ يزرع أشجاراً طوال حياته حتى تستطيع الأجيال القادِمة أن تستظِل تحتها (18) .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    اقتنى أثناسيوس حياة الفضيلة ، لأنه كان يربُط بين معرِفة الله ” الثيولوچيا “ وبين الفضيلة ، لذلك قيل أنَّ من يمدح أثناسيوس يمدح الفضيلة ، إنه ذلك الرجل الإلهي الذي عَشَق الإلهيات وعاشها وكلَّمنا ودافع عنها ، مُعتبِراً أنَّ الإلهيات بعيدة عن الأشرار ، لذلك صار هو بحق معيار الأرثوذُكسية الحي ، الذي وجد فيه الروح القدس من سيتنفس لحسابه !! (19) .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    إنَّ المنهج اللاهوتي للبابا أثناسيوس الرَّسولي يرتكِز على علاقته الشخصية بالمسيح ، لذلك لُقِب ” فيلوخريستو “ ، فلا يستطيع أن يتكلَّم عن الثيولوچيا إلاَّ من أحب المسيح واشتعل بنار العِشق الإلهي ، وفي ربط لاهوتي حياتي يربُط البابا أثناسيوس بين الثيولوچيا والكريستولوچيا ، مُثبِّتاً نظره على المسيح المُخلِّص الذي لم يُعلِّم الفضيلة فقط بل مارسها كمِثال حي وعملي ..[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]       تعلَّق البابا أثناسيوس بوسائِط النِعمة (20) التي شكِّلِت فكره اللاهوتي ، فاعتبر الإفخارستيا مأكل فائِق سمائي وطعام روحاني به نتحِد بالإلهيات ، ونتناول من جسد الكلِمة نفسه فيكون لنا في أنفسنا الرب الواحِد ، وهنا نلمس رَبْط القديس[FONT=&quot] أثناسيوس بين   الثيولوچيا والإكلسيولوچي ، فنحن نتذوق ونعرِف اللاهوت ونتلامس معه في الكنيسة مُستودع النِعمة ، [/FONT][/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]لذلك أخذ القديس على عاتِقه أن لا يُقدِّم المسيح إلاَّ مُتحِداً بكنيسته من الداخِل ، وفي كلمة واحدة كان المسيح هو نفسه الكنيسة .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    كان الإنجيل والتأمُّل في كلِمة الله من أهم الأساسات التي تأسَّس عليها لاهوت القديس أثناسيوس ، فكان الإنجيل شهوِته المُفضلة ، مُعتبِراً أنَّ الكُتُب المُقدسة كافية للثيولوچيا والإعلان الإلهي ، وبذلك أمكنه أن يُنقِذ التعليم اللاهوتي من الانحراف وراء الهرطقات أو النظريات الفلسفية واليونانية ، فصارت الأرثوذُكسية الجامِعة مُتجسِدة في شخصه (21) .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    رَبَطْ القديس بين الثيولوچيا والذُّكصولوجيا ، لأنَّ النَّفْس التي لها فِكْر المسيح تتوافق مع هذا الفِكْر كتوافُق القِيثارة مع من يُحرِّك أوتارها ، وهكذا النَّفْس حينما لا تصنع الباطِل تُدعى بحق قِيثارة روحية ، التي ينبغي أن تتمثَّل بالسيرافيم والشاروبيم ولا تكُف عن التَّسبيح المُتواصِل ، لأنَّ كل معرِفة ثيولوچية حقة تمتزِج بالتَّسبيح والتَّمجيد .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    تمسَّك البابا أثناسيوس في منهجه اللاهوتي بالتقليد الكنسي ، ففهم اللاهوت فهماً كنسياً بعيداً عن التلوث الفلسفي اليوناني الذي أسقط أريوس الهرطوقي وأتباعه .. ، وربط القديس بين الثيولوچيا والباترولوچيا مُعتبِراً أنَّ شَطَطْ الهراطِقة كان في عدم حِفظِهِم للمسيحية التقليدية ، أمَّا إيماننا نحن فمستقيم ونابِع من تعليم الإنجيل وكرازِة الرُّسُل وتقليد الآباء ومشهود له من العهدين القديم والجديد .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    رَبَطْ القديس دائِماً بين الثيولوچيا والتقوى أي بين المعرِفة اللاهوتية والحياة العملية ، مُعتبِراً أنَّ العقيدة والتقوى أُختان ، فعاش ناسِكاً تقياً ، بعد أن رأى أنَّ من يريد أن يُدرِك فِكْر الناطقين بالإلهيات ( Θεολόγων[FONT=&quot] ) يجِب عليه أن يُقدِّم حياته ويُعاشِر القديسين (22). [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    ومن بين الركائِز الأثناسيانية كانت الاهتمامات المُركزة على التريادولوچيا                ( الثَّالوث ) والتي أسماها القديس ” اللاهوت الكامِل Perfect Theology[FONT=&quot] “ ، وأيضاً أسماها ” التقوى الوحيدة “ (23) .[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]       والنُّصرة في حرب الإيمان ودحض الهرطقات ليست نِزاع ومنطِق كلام بل إيمان وإنجيل وتقليد وتقوى والتزام عملي وسلوكي ، لذلك اعتبر القديس أنَّ الثَّالوث هو اللاهوت الكامِل وأنه التقوى الوحيدة ، بالتأمُّل في الثيولوچيا لا كدِراسة فِكرية نظرية وبُرهانات ، ولكن [/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]كممارسة عملية تقوية للفضيلة ولِشَرِكَة الثَّالوث القدوس .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وعِلْم اللاهوت Θεολογία[FONT=&quot] عند البابا أثناسيوس مُرتبِط بحياة القداسة فهو يقوم على قداسِة السيرة مع الالهام والاعلان من الله ، ونقاوِة النَّفْس تُؤهِلها لتتأمَّل في الإلهيات لأنَّ أنقياء القلب يُعاينونه ..[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وأثناسيوس قَبَلْ أن يكون اللاهوتي البارِع بطل مجمع نيقية وبطريرك الأسكندرية ، هو إنسان يحيا ” الثيولوچيا “ الحياة الإلهية ، هذه هي شهوِته الأولى فربط بين الأسقيطولوچيا والثيولوچيا ، أي النُّسك باللاهوت (24) .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    أكَّد القديس على أولويِة الإيمان على العقل ، فتسليم المعرِفة الثيولوچية لا يمكن أن يكون بالبراهين الكلامية بل بالإيمان وأفكار التقوى والوقار ، لذلك لم يترك لنا مُؤلِفات ذات طابِع بُنائي أو تثقيفي لأنَّ حياته كلها كانت جهاد ودِفاع ، وبالرغم من خِصبه الفكري وكثافته اللاهوتية ، إلاَّ أنَّ اُسلُوبه سهل واقعي تلقائي بسيط ، يشرح الحق فقط مُكرراً ممُؤكِداً ، ويُصحِّح أفكار السابقين له ، فكان لاهوته ثابِت الأصول والاتجاه من البِداية إلى النهاية (25) .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    ولم يكن لاهوت الثَّالوث الكامِل عنده نتيجة نظرة عقلانية من جانِب الإنسان بل هو عطية الله ، ونِعمة من الله ، فمعرفِة الثَّالوث قائِمة على نِعمِة الثَّالوث ، وكثيراً ما يتحدَّث البابا أثناسيوس عن اللاهوتيين بأنهم ” اللاهوتيون القديسون “ الذينَ علَّمهم الله نفسه اللاهوت الكامِل ، وسجَّله بأقلامهم في الكِتاب المُقدس ، ويتحدَّث أيضاً عن المُعلِّمين المُلهمين من الله ، ويرى أنَّ الذينَ يقرأون الإنجيل قراءة صحيحة تعبُدية يفهمونه فهماً صادِقاً ويشهدون بلاهوت المسيح .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وعلى يد اللاهوتيين الذينَ علَّمهم الله ، وعلى يدي الآباء المُعلِّمين والمُفسرين الذينَ ألهمهم الله تعلَّمنا نحن اللاهوت ، هكذا يرى القديس أثناسيوس الرَّسولي .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]       ففي كِتابه ” ضد الأُمم “ (26) يذكُر القديس بولس الرَّسول كواحِد من هؤلاء اللاهوتيين مُشيراً إلى مقولته الرَّسولية في ( رو 1 : 2 ) أنَّ أمور الله الغير منظورة تُرى بالمخلوقات من خلال تأمُّل العقل منذ تأسيس العالم ، وهذا يُوضِح أنَّ البابا أثناسيوس يقبل مفهوم ” [/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]لاهوت الطبيعة  Theology of Nature[FONT=&quot]“[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    ويقول أنَّ الحقيقة الأولى التي يُعلِّمها هؤلاء اللاهوتيون هي أنَّ الله هو الخالِق وحافِظ كل الأشياء (27) ، ويتأكد هذا التعليم في مقدمة إنجيل القديس يوحنا اللاهوتي ” كل شيء به كان وبغيرهِ لم يكن شيء مِمَّا كان “ (28) . [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    فهؤلاء اللاهوتيون يُعلِّموننا إذن أنَّ لوغُوس الله الذي خلق كل الأشياء هو في نفس الوقت حافِظها ... وتعليم التدبير والعِناية أو نِعمة العِناية الإلهية هو تعليم مُتلازِم تماماً مع نِعمة الخلق الأولى .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    ثم – أنَّ اللاهوتيين يتحدَّثون عن ظهور الله الكلِمة اللوغُوس مُتجسِداً الذي أباد الموت والفساد ، لذلك صار اللاهوتيون هم لاهوتيو المُخلِّص ، الله اللوغُوس الذي يُؤكِد لاهوته وناسوته ، ومن ثمَّ فإنَّ وحدِة أو اتحاد الله بالإنسان تتحقق وتُكتمل فيه إلى الأبد ، ومن الواضِح أنَّ اللاهوتي في رأي البابا أثناسيوس هو الذي يُعلِن ( يكشِف عن ) لوغُوس الله ، لأنَّ هذا اللوغُوس قد استُعلِن أولاً له ، واستعلان اللوغُوس هو نِعمة من اللوغُوس .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وللقديس أثناسيوس الرَّسولي مفهومه ذو الثَّلاثة أبعاد ، فهو يختص :0[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بالخلق[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Creation[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]                      والتدبير[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Providence[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]                                          والخلق الجديد[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Renew creation[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وبمعنى آخر ، يستوعِب تاريخ الخلاص كله منذ بِداياته عند تأسيس العالم وحتى نهايته في قيامِة المسيح وإبادِة الموت والفساد ، أي تأليه الطبيعة ، وهنا مكمن مجد وفخر اللاهوت .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    واللاهوتي الحقيقي هو الذي يتيقن ويُستعلن في وجوده تلك الأسرار العظيمة الثَّلاثة لعمل الله والاستعلان في آنٍ واحِد ، أعني :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الخلق ، وتدبير الخلق ، وتجديد الخلق أي الكمال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]       وليس الكِتاب المُقدس غاية لاهوتية !! بل هو فقط وسيلة ، أمَّا الغاية فهي الإنسان ، الشخص [FONT=&quot]Person[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ، الذي فيه تمَّم الله كل مقاصِده جاعِلاً إياه اللاهوتي في الأيقونة والشَبَه [/FONT][/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]بحسب الله ذاته .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    والقديس أثناسيوس يجِد الأيقونة في الأنبياء والرُّسُل والقديسين في الكِتاب المُقدس .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    أخيراً – يُؤكِد القديس على الطهارة Purity[FONT=&quot] كسابِقة وضرورة للاَّهوت ، ففي كتاب             ” تجسُّد الكلِمة “ يقول : ” من أجل تفتيش الكِتاب المُقدس والمعرِفة الحقيقية له نحتاج إلى حياة مُكرَّسة ونفس طاهِرة لأنه بدون فِكْر نقي طاهِر ، وبدون حياة نمتثِل فيها بالقديسين لا يستطيع الإنسان أن يُدرِك ويستوعِب كلام اللاهوتيين ، لأنه إن أراد الإنسان أن يرى نور الشمس ، يمسح عينيهِ ويُنقيهِما مًطهِّراًَ نفسه ، حتى تقدِر العين المُبصِرة أن ترى نور الشمس ، أو كما لو كان الإنسان يريد أن يرى مدينة أو بلدة يأتي بنفسه إليها ليراها ، هكذا أيضاً الذي يشتاق أن يُدرِك فِكْر اللاهوتيين عليه أن يبدأ يغسِل ويُطهِّر نفسه بسلوكه في حياته ، وأن يقترِب من القديسين أنفسهم بالامتثال بأعمالِهِم ، والاشتراك في سيرِة حياتِهِم ليفهم ما استُعلِن لهم من الله ، وإذ يرتبِط ارتباطاً صميمياً بهم ينجو من هلاك الخُطاة ونارهم في يوم الدينونة “ .[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وجاءت هذه المقولة في أُولى أعمال البابا أثناسيوس لتكشِف عن سِر حياته وعَظَمَته ، وإذا أردنا الايجاز فإنَّ القديس يقول إن الإنسان بحاجة إلى تطهير نفسه في حياته ليكون مُستحِقاً للاَّهوت .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وإذا نظرنا إلى الأمر من جهة الله ، فاللاهوت نِعمة الثَّالوث ، ومن جهة الإنسان ، فاللاهوت تلمذة غالية ونفيسة .[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    واللاهوت لن يُعلن لنا بإيضاحات كلامية بل بالإيمان ، ولن يُعلن لنا بالعقل إنما بروح التقوى وحاسة الوقار ...[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    فالإيمان بالله يسبِق المسير نحو الثيولوچيا ، لأننا في البِداية نُؤمِن وبعد ذلك نعرِف وأخيراً نتكلَّم ونشهد ...[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]إنَّ اللاهوت لا يقوم على فهم شخصي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا على مشيئة شخصية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل هو تعليم إنجيلي وإعلان كِتابي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بحسب الله ذاته .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    والقديس أثناسيوس يجِد الأيقونة في الأنبياء والرُّسُل والقديسين في الكِتاب المُقدس .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    أخيراً – يُؤكِد القديس على الطهارة Purity[FONT=&quot] كسابِقة وضرورة للاَّهوت ، ففي كتاب             ” تجسُّد الكلِمة “ يقول : ” من أجل تفتيش الكِتاب المُقدس والمعرِفة الحقيقية له نحتاج إلى حياة مُكرَّسة ونفس طاهِرة لأنه بدون فِكْر نقي طاهِر ، وبدون حياة نمتثِل فيها بالقديسين لا يستطيع الإنسان أن يُدرِك ويستوعِب كلام اللاهوتيين ، لأنه إن أراد الإنسان أن يرى نور الشمس ، يمسح عينيهِ ويُنقيهِما مًطهِّراًَ نفسه ، حتى تقدِر العين المُبصِرة أن ترى نور الشمس ، أو كما لو كان الإنسان يريد أن يرى مدينة أو بلدة يأتي بنفسه إليها ليراها ، هكذا أيضاً الذي يشتاق أن يُدرِك فِكْر اللاهوتيين عليه أن يبدأ يغسِل ويُطهِّر نفسه بسلوكه في حياته ، وأن يقترِب من القديسين أنفسهم بالامتثال بأعمالِهِم ، والاشتراك في سيرِة حياتِهِم ليفهم ما استُعلِن لهم من الله ، وإذ يرتبِط ارتباطاً صميمياً بهم ينجو من هلاك الخُطاة ونارهم في يوم الدينونة “ .[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وجاءت هذه المقولة في أُولى أعمال البابا أثناسيوس لتكشِف عن سِر حياته وعَظَمَته ، وإذا أردنا الايجاز فإنَّ القديس يقول إن الإنسان بحاجة إلى تطهير نفسه في حياته ليكون مُستحِقاً للاَّهوت .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وإذا نظرنا إلى الأمر من جهة الله ، فاللاهوت نِعمة الثَّالوث ، ومن جهة الإنسان ، فاللاهوت تلمذة غالية ونفيسة .[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    واللاهوت لن يُعلن لنا بإيضاحات كلامية بل بالإيمان ، ولن يُعلن لنا بالعقل إنما بروح التقوى وحاسة الوقار ...[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    فالإيمان بالله يسبِق المسير نحو الثيولوچيا ، لأننا في البِداية نُؤمِن وبعد ذلك نعرِف وأخيراً نتكلَّم ونشهد ...[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]إنَّ اللاهوت لا يقوم على فهم شخصي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا على مشيئة شخصية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل هو تعليم إنجيلي وإعلان كِتابي[/FONT]*​​*[FONT=&quot]وتسليم رسولي وتقليد كنسي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يوصَّلنا إلى معرِفة لاهوتية صحيحة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هي الأمانة والوديعة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هي قانون الإيمان النيقاوي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولنُصلِّي جميعاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالحقيقة نُؤمِن بإله واحِد ......[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (6 يوليو 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]مراجِع الفصل*​​ *1)   Cont., Gen., 1.*
*2)   CAR 1, P.G. 26, 49 A.*
*3)   SER 1, P.G. 26, 596 C.*
*4)   Ibid. 605 (CD).*
*5)   Harnak, History of Dogma of The Spirit & of Trinity. P, 199.*
*6)   Athanas, ad, Serap, 1, 30.*
*7)   Ch. 28.*
*8)   Harnack, Op, Cit, p. 284.*
*9)   Ibid. P. 250.*
*10)                      Athanas, Incar, 19.*
*11)                      CAR 1, 18.*
*12)                      CAR 1, 14.*
*13)                      Athanas., C, Ar, IV, 29.*
*14)                      F. A. Staudenmeier, cited by Florovsky, Op, Cit, P. 60.*
*15)                      Athanas. Contra Arian., 1: 9.*
*16)                      Athanas. To Serapion, 11. 5.*
*17)                      Ser 1, 30.*
*18)                      P.G. 26, 577.*
*19)                      Bouyer, L’incarnation et l´Eglise – Corps du Christ dans la Theologie de St. Ath., 1943, P. 22.*
*20)                      Quasten, Patrology, vol. III, P. 66.*
*21)                      N.P.N.F. 172 & 224.*
*22)                      P.G. 26, 656.*
*23)                      SER 1, 29.*

*1)   N.P.N.F. 103.*
*2)   P.G. 26, 577 & Quasten, Op. Cit. P. 66.*
*3)   Contra Gen., P.G. 26, 698 C..*
*4)   Ibid. 84 AB.*
*5)   Ibid. 84 CD.*[/FONT]


----------



## bob (6 يوليو 2011)

*موضوع جميل بولس

*


----------



## geegoo (7 يوليو 2011)

> لذا  تغيَّر مفهوم الخلاص في تقليد الأسكندرية  ذاتها ، بعد أن شابته المعرِفة  والثقافة اليونانية على يد إكليمنضُس  وأوريجانوس السكندريين .


ممكن توضيح للجملة دي ؟


----------

